# Staining my deck???????????



## Sellncars (Nov 21, 2005)

I purchased Benjamin Moore Acrylic Solid Stain #N089 and the salesperson also sold me an alkyd primer #366. The Primer is oil based, cleans up with mineral spirits and the stain is water based? Cleans up with water, according to their web site. Can this be true? Oil based primer then a water based solid stain?

Thanks,
Sellncars


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Could work, though I wouldn't do it.  Oil over Latex will trap the moisture and rot the wood faster than normal, Latex over Oil is... ok...

Personally for a deck, though I am not a fan of current oils, i'd oil both coats.


----------



## AllPro_Painting (Aug 5, 2006)

Brushslingers said:


> Could work, though I wouldn't do it.  Oil over Latex will trap the moisture and rot the wood faster than normal, Latex over Oil is... ok...
> 
> Personally for a deck, though I am not a fan of current oils, i'd oil both coats.




Im with you i'll do both with oil...cant go wrong that way


----------



## BDA4Life (Jul 26, 2006)

Sellncars said:


> I purchased Benjamin Moore Acrylic Solid Stain #N089 and the salesperson also sold me an alkyd primer #366. The Primer is oil based, cleans up with mineral spirits and the stain is water based? Cleans up with water, according to their web site. Can this be true? Oil based primer then a water based solid stain?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sellncars


What type of wood is your deck pressure treated pine? How old is it?

Also does your deck have a stain on it now? 

Is there a reason for wanting to go for a solid stain?

I WOULD NOT use an Acrylic stain on a deck it will be a nightmare in the future for maintance! I've had so many customers call me to strip and restore their deck that had a acrylic stain.

The best type of stain for decks or fences etc.. is a parrafinic oild base stain.The oils is the key to keep your deck from drying out and cracking.
Water base stains look great for 6 months-maby 1 yr.but the sun/heat will dry the wood out and not really do much good for the wood.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

...not a big fan of water-based stains either, but they are popular in this state that actually has Environmental Police-and they are armed

About a year is all we get out of latex on the shore

You don't (usually) use a primer under stain though-don't know what's up with that

I'd go with oil-based solid stain if at all poss.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Benjamin Moore has recently started selling exterior wood stains, but they are either acrylic or alkyd, and I'm not sure they have any semi-trans stains.....but I would stick with some form of penatrating oil finish and ditch anything latex.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

AAPaint said:


> Benjamin Moore has recently started selling exterior wood stains, but they are either acrylic or alkyd, and I'm not sure they have any semi-trans stains.....


Yeah, they do
I just used a BM semi-trans, it was solvent-based


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Well, that's good to know. What did you think of it? I guess my local store didn't have any semi-trans when I was checkin it out.


----------



## Sellncars (Nov 21, 2005)

BDA4Life said:


> What type of wood is your deck pressure treated pine? How old is it?
> 
> Also does your deck have a stain on it now?
> 
> ...


Hello,

The deck isn't even a year old yet. It has not been stained yet.

The deck frame is built out of PT pine,and the steps, and deck top is trex composite. I'm only staining the PT. The reason for the solid stain is the appearance, this PORCH is on the front of the house.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

No offense, but that's a horrible looking porch, IMHO.

I hope it looks better once you stain it!


----------



## Sellncars (Nov 21, 2005)

DecksEtc said:


> No offense, but that's a horrible looking porch, IMHO.
> 
> I hope it looks better once you stain it!


I couldn't agree with you more, the jerkoff that built it didn't do it the way that i wanted, but i was away when he did the work. To my amazement when i came back home, but he was already paid and did a terrible job and it's not the size that i wanted. I called him multiple times and he never showed. I called it a loss and will eventually get this guy in a way that he won't expect.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh, hey man thats not a deck.. thats a porch.


----------



## Sellncars (Nov 21, 2005)

Brushslingers said:


> Oh, hey man thats not a deck.. thats a porch.


LOL, Yes it is..........My bad!!! And it's an ugly one at that..


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

So your trying to match the trex with a soild body? Screw the primer... the trex will outlast the risers anyhow, just get a good oil gray and squish it in. Really, most new stains have a protectorant built in and with the pine....


----------



## Sellncars (Nov 21, 2005)

Brushslingers said:


> So your trying to match the trex with a soild body? Screw the primer... the trex will outlast the risers anyhow, just get a good oil gray and squish it in. Really, most new stains have a protectorant built in and with the pine....


Yes I was going for the same look as the Trex. I can't believe this saleswoman sold me this primer, it really piss' me off, all that extra work. Bad enough to tape off once, but to do it over and over, it would have been alot easier if all i did was the stain, but still not sure about the acrylic. Thanks for the help, but i already started the primer. I'll just finish the primer and call Ben Moores tech line, i don't know why they would give me an oil base primer and then put a waterbase stain on top. Maybe I'm thinking wrong, I'm not a professional painter, but oil and water don't mix.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Tape? What's that?  really though, if you've already put the primer on and its colored, post a pic before you do anything stupid!

[Edit] My wife tells me i'm a dumbarse, ok so... the sales person didn't exactly sell you the wrong product, apparently she/he sealed your "porch" and then gave you a colored match.... ya, most peeples dont wanna match oil to a color, period. Prolly easier on he/she to mix. There, better and fleshed out. I hope.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Does that thing meet code? It doesn't look it from the photo.


----------



## FCPWLLC (Jun 1, 2006)

BDA4Life said:


> What type of wood is your deck pressure treated pine? How old is it?
> 
> Also does your deck have a stain on it now?
> 
> ...



Ditto


----------



## Sellncars (Nov 21, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> Does that thing meet code? It doesn't look it from the photo.


Why wouldn't the porch meet code?


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

The gap in the railing on the left side of the pic.......


----------

